# Smoking Elk Meat



## sandlapper (Sep 21, 2016)

Living in South Carolina we don't see many Elk! One of my friends recently hunted elk in Colorado and has shared his kill with me. I have not smoked elk before would covet any advice on preparing and smoking an elk roast.

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 21, 2016)

Not tried it myself...Of course if the Elk that has been eating from my apple tree don't wise up...I live in a area of PA with many Elk the locals call them Cows with Antlers, I may get a chance to play with some meat. Here is some info from several members...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=smoked+elk+roast


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 21, 2016)

Like venison it's a lean meat and can be overlooked easily. So really watch the internal temp. I like to do like I always do with leaner cuts. I run my smoker low 180-200. That way I get the most smoke for the short time it takes. I prefer jerry, pecan, kiawe for woods. Or combinations of these. I usually keep the rub pretty straight forward. Salt, pepper, garlic, onion. We prefer our cooked to a medium-rare. Make sure and rest the meat prior to slicing. 

Reverse sear works well with elk steaks.


----------



## sandlapper (Sep 22, 2016)

Do you brine or marinate the elk meat and if so how?


----------



## smokinadam (Sep 22, 2016)

Sandlapper said:


> Do you brine or marinate the elk meat and if so how?


 I wouldn't do either of these with elk. I just believe to keep the flavor more natural but if you do not like meat that might be gamie then you could. Most elk are feeding off of pure nature (acorns, grasses, leaves) so the potential is there. Im with dirt that I prefer mine to be medium rare and resting is critical.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> I wouldn't do either of these with elk. I just believe to keep the flavor more natural but if you do not like meat that might be gamie then you could. Most elk are feeding off of pure nature (acorns, grasses, leaves) so the potential is there. Im with dirt that I prefer mine to be medium rare and resting is critical.


Agreed. Every once in a while I will put on some Henderson's Relish or Worcestershire sauce right before cooking, but not very often. With that said there is a great restaurant here that uses a blackberry bourbon finishing sauce on elk that is to die for. Wish I knew all the ingredients for it.

Not saying that your elk will need it but Chef JJ's Smokey Au Jus would be a good accompaniment. I like to sub the wine with a good porter or stout beer. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/chef-jimmyjs-smokey-au-jus


----------



## mowin (Sep 22, 2016)

Never smoked elk, but have had some elk meat several times. 
I'd do as mentioned above. Treat it like any type of venison. 
Pit temps below 225* or lower, and don't overcook. 

Gosh I'd love some elk right about now...:drool


----------



## skooter (Sep 23, 2016)

I often do venison roasts, I wrap them with Bacon during smoking. Very good! I'm sure Elk would be very much the same.


----------



## sandlapper (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks so much for the suggestions.. I am looking forward to smoking the elk when it arrives from Colorado. I do smoke deer meat on occasion so I am not as far behind as I thought I might be.

Thanks again to all.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

I'd keep it simple with some smoke & a light coating of SPOG as Case suggested !  Elk has an awesome flavor & SPOG compliments it well !  Enjoy & toss up a couple pics if ya can !


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2016)

Agree totally with the SPOG.  Elk is about my favorite meat (next to barren ground caribou).  I've never found it gamey at all.  Up here they eat mainly grass and hay--they play hell with the rancher's bale stacks. 

Personally, I like mine cooked to medium.

Gary


----------



## wailord (Sep 25, 2016)

This article shows you how to do it:

http://www.smokegrillbbq.com/smoked-elk-roast-recipe.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2016)

Wailord said:


> This article shows you how to do it:
> http://www.smokegrillbbq.com/smoked-elk-roast-recipe.html



Injected, bacon wrapped, over seasoned way to cook Elk meat, for anyone who has never done it before this is not how to cook elk or any other wild game. 

All steps not needed to cook a good hunk of elk. One of the best meats to use the KISS method on so you can fully enjoy the meat.


----------

